# New 9" Xingu Rhom



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

Just wanted to give major props to John!!! Fish came in flawless and will get even better. Here are some pics and I will update monthly!!!


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

Very nice rhom!!! Im lovin the red eyes on it!!


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

Rice & Beanz said:


> Very nice rhom!!! Im lovin the red eyes on it!!


Thanks man, this was only an hour after being in the tank. I can't wait until he adjusts 100%, but he is gonna be a bad ass fish. Already going back and forth the lenght of the tank.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Sweet rhom, good luck


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

Take a full tank shot!!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I can't wait to get my black Xingu it's also going to be arond the 9" mark and after looking at the pic of yours I can't wait even more. I think they are the best looking of the balck rhoms and yours is a perfect example. Great looking Xingu bro!


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

Thats a great looking rhom good luck in growing him out


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

Rice & Beanz said:


> Take a full tank shot!!


 As requested...


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

Ja said:


> I can't wait to get my black Xingu it's also going to be arond the 9" mark and after looking at the pic of yours I can't wait even more. I think they are the best looking of the balck rhoms and yours is a perfect example. Great looking Xingu bro!


Thanks BRO!!!







I think the xingus are one of the best looking rhoms too!


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Now thats a beautiful thing...John has some great fish with great prices.....


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Yeah thats a mean looking Piranha no doubt, im sure itll be happy in there!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

that rhom looks awesome and the tank compliments him.


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

The is an awsome tank and fish bro!!! Looks really good!


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

Thats one badass rhom, i love the blood red eyes.

Thats one badass rhom, i love the blood red eyes.


----------



## dragonfishermen (Jul 26, 2006)

wow luv the red eye's and ur set up,plane and simple.lookin forward to ur update's


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

nice


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

Added a background, some zebra danios, feeders, and some rocks....


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

That background is kicking bro!


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Looks real good.


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Like Jaime said. "Its a BEAUTIFUL thing". It will probably be MINE some day!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

nice looking specimen indeed.


----------



## RAZ31 (Jan 9, 2007)

Bad ass setup bro.That tank lools great!! Good luck with that monster!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice fish Jim


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

hey man nice looking p looks like he loves his chilling pad


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I've always really liked the look of Xingus.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

nice fish


----------



## bluenose81huskys (Jul 23, 2006)

Spot on mate,

I should be getting my Xingu 8" Delivered on 19/4/2007 so hopefully all will go well!


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

baddfish said:


> Like Jaime said. "Its a BEAUTIFUL thing". It will probably be MINE some day!


este guey..lol....














...paisa!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Congrats man. That Rhom is beautiful and your tank set up looks good too.


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

Thanks for all the comments fellas!!


----------



## Willham187 (Jan 15, 2007)

Yeah man very nice tank and fish i must say.
Those eyes are awesome


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Jimmy hows the Muda ..some pics bro......hows the monster doing?


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

damn thats a flawless looking rhom, nice pick up!!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

ya sweet xingu


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Looks real nice man!, get those feeders outa there tho!


----------

